# Pretty Little Liars!



## LuckyGirl3513 (Apr 29, 2010)

Omg, have yall seen these promos? I think it's gonna be the next Gossip Girl! It looks sooo scandalous..


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 30, 2010)

It looks scandalous! Oh, soap operas for the young! I probably won't make time to watch it because I'm sooo inundated with other great stuff to watch on tv right now. I barely have time for it.

TV has really picked up it's programming in the last few years. It's almost completely replaced my movie watching time. My Netflix account is going unused... or used on TV shows.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 7, 2010)

Yeah but do you have a full summer schedule? I always find myself looking for something to watch during the summer since all the network TV goes on hiatus... But i totally agree, i've definitely been neglecting my Netflix account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, has anyone read these books? I haven't but i want to now before the show starts...


----------



## Nicala (May 7, 2010)

I wish I had ABC Family so I can watch it.. maybe they'll put it on hulu if I'm lucky.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2010)

Good point, I do lack summer programming... though I'm excited for True Blood... I'm always looking for a good tv indulgence.


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

I read all the books, they are amazing!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 14, 2010)

beautylush, i'm totally gonna ready them now! I saw on the show's facebook page that the author has been answering fan questions, it's cool that she supports the series..

Nicala, i'm sure they'll be on the ABC Family website!


----------



## Nicala (May 15, 2010)

They post episodes on their website?! LE GASPPPPP


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 21, 2010)

There's apparently another book, Wanted, coming out the day of the premiere and the author is tweeting the first chapter. Beautylush, have you been following her?


----------



## Singmeanything (May 22, 2010)

This will probably be a show I will watch once the entire season is over. I do that sometimes then I get hooked and cannot wait for the next.
It reminded me of 'I know What you did last summer' plot a bit minus blood and gore. Someone that they thought was dead taunting them/sending messages. 

I did notice one of the girls was in this Lifetime movie I saw 'Sorority Girls'.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 27, 2010)

I agree about I Know What You Did Last Summer, i also get a little Desperate Housewives vibe from the beyond-the-grave stuff, agree?

They have new character promos on the site, i think i like Lucy Hale the best so far


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (May 29, 2010)

I thought it was dumb at first, but with each promo it's looking better and better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes a good replacement until Greek comes back on.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 1, 2010)

Agreed! And i found two more sneak peeks today..

I'm getting excited, i'm glad it starts in a week!


----------



## hil34 (Jun 7, 2010)

I read the book series and love it


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2010)

is anybody watching this? i am finding it to be a guilty pleasure of mine! i seriously can't wait for the episode! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my hubby said it's trashy but i freaking love it! i shall have to get the ebooks for my reader so i can read the stories also


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 22, 2010)

Did someone at ABCFamily really join Specktra? Haha.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 22, 2010)

Really ABCFamily? How does spamming this thread with obvious advertising help promote the series when the general opinion here was quite positive to begin with? This sort of thing makes me _less_ positive


----------



## Junkie (Jun 23, 2010)

I love this show already! I'm off to watch episode 3!

You can find it at CastTV.com under TV Shows/Movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Every show is alphabetized. I watch EVERYTHING there, seriously!

http://www.casttv.com/shows/pretty-little-liars

Thats where I watch it - its on the LIFE channel on Rogers Cable in Canada, but I don't get that channel in my cable package, so I catch it online.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2010)

i shall watch episode 3 tonight when i get home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i went out last night. otherwise i'd have seen it already!


----------



## user79 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! I need a trashy teen drama fix now that all the good shows have ended for the summer - lol! Well, besides True Blood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll check it out


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Thanks for the tip! I need a trashy teen drama fix now that all the good shows have ended for the summer - lol! Well, besides True Blood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know! i had lots of gaps because all i have to watch was true blood too! Huge seems like something to watch too - a drama about kids in a 'fat camp'


----------



## user79 (Jun 27, 2010)

This show is sooo silly...watched the first 3 episodes....if there was anything else on I probably wouldn't watch it but I'm not really watching any other series right now besides True Blood so maybe I'll watch the next one...

That romance between Aria and the teacher is kind of creepy...blah. All the character relationships are so superficial.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 28, 2010)

Since I feel like I am outgrowing Gossip Girl lately, I think I am going to pass on this one. Guess I'll just have to wait for Mad Men to return to get some decent summer tv.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_This show is sooo silly...watched the first 3 episodes....if there was anything else on I probably wouldn't watch it but I'm not really watching any other series right now besides True Blood so maybe I'll watch the next one...
*
That romance between Aria and the teacher is kind of creepy...blah. All the character relationships are so superficial.*_

 





 to be honest the guy playing the teacher doesn't look old enough to be one in the first place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but creepy all the same! and yes it's utter trash... but addictive trash! hee hee!


----------



## Junkie (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i know! i had lots of gaps because all i have to watch was true blood too! Huge seems like something to watch too - a drama about kids in a 'fat camp' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just heard of Huge! I really wanna see what thats about!

My summer line up is like this:

Sunday - Drop Dead Diva
Monday - Make It or Break It, Lie to Me
Tuesday - Pretty Little Liars, Hell's Kitchen

Fall/Winter brings 90210, The Vampire Diaries, House, Survivor, Cougar Town and Modern Family. 

I have a pretty crazy line-up. I actually consider myself lucky that I didn't get into Lost, Glee, True Blood, Grey's Anatomy, Prison Break, 24, Gilmore Girls, American Idol, America's Got Talent, or So You Think You Can Dance....holy crap. Just way too many shows to keep up with every season!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 6, 2010)

I've started watching True Beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for lack of better shows. Like Junkie, I don't have much room in my regular season lineup, so I don't want to get into anything too serious or long running.

Currently: True Beauty, Work of Art
Soon: Project Runway, Mad Men
Fall: Grey's Anatomy, Gossip Girl, Glee

And I also have like a season and a half of Greek to catch up on.

Surely I am forgetting something as well.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I've started watching True Beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for lack of better shows._

 
I didn't mind that one actually. It was a bit dumb (the first season). I didn't even know a second season was running!

Usually I hear about these shows long after they've started, so I don't feel like watching them halfway through. But I found that CastTV website and have been watching seasons right from the beginning recently! I watched the entire 3 seasons of The Secret Diary of a Call Girl (SO good!), Pretty Wild (stupid, but it had me hooked), and Jersey Shore of course LOL! Speaking of which - its starting again for season 2 in a few weeks!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2010)

luckily i don't watch too many tv shows - although my hubby thinks i watch loads! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




right now i am watching - pretty little liars, neighbours (australian soap opera which is the only soap i watch!), true blood.... that is it!  however when other shows start i usually watch-

smallville
desperate housewives
glee
x factor (uk singing contest)
90210
fringe

and i think that is about it


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I didn't mind that one actually. It was a bit dumb (the first season). I didn't even know a second season was running!

Usually I hear about these shows long after they've started, so I don't feel like watching them halfway through. But I found that CastTV website and have been watching seasons right from the beginning recently! I watched the entire 3 seasons of The Secret Diary of a Call Girl (SO good!), Pretty Wild (stupid, but it had me hooked), and Jersey Shore of course LOL! Speaking of which - its starting again for season 2 in a few weeks!_

 
There it is: Add Jersey Shore to my "Soon"-list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Secret Diary of a CG, that's the one with Billie Piper based on the Belle du Jour book, right? I've read the book - which is a true story - and I tried watching the series when it first came on but I didn't like it. It was just too.. fake, if you will.


----------



## yazerella (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay, I'm seriously embarrassed about the number of TV shows I watch after seeing all of your lists! I think during this year it managed to get up to 20 at one point! 

In my defence, I was always behind because there was no time to watch 20 TV shows a week.. During exam time I was about 7 weeks behind on episodes! 

I'm just making excuses now...


----------



## Suzye829 (Jul 6, 2010)

I just watched all 4 episodes of PLL yesterday and I do like it!  It's supposed to be like Desparate Housewives for teens.  I don't watch DH, but I'll watch this.  

Before, I watched pretty much anything that had to do with modelling/makeup/fashion that was reality tv...Janice Dickinson's Modelling Agency, ANTM, CNTM (I even watched some Germany and Australia...I think maybe even China), Project Runway, Project Runway Canada, True Beauty, Blush (which was awesome btw), Make me a Supermodel, Shear Genious, RuPaul's Drag Race, I think that's it....tell me if I've missed any...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_There it is: Add Jersey Shore to my "Soon"-list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Secret Diary of a CG, that's the one with Billie Piper based on the Belle du Jour book, right? I've read the book - which is a true story - and I tried watching the series when it first came on but I didn't like it. It was just too.. fake, if you will._

 
oh yeah! Jersey shore! i watch that with the guys at work! we found the 1st season insane!!! we even gave ourselves nicknames like they have!


----------



## Junkie (Jul 8, 2010)

Omg! Shear Genius, Blush and Ru Paul's Drag Race were all amazing!

Holla Nina Flowers and Rebecca Glasscock! Omg!


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 9, 2010)

I love this show! I do agree that Aria and the teacher's relationship can be a bit creepy, but he is FINE! So, if she can't have him, send him over my way! haha

My summer line up of shows is pretty small, just Pretty Little Liars, True Blood, and now The Gates! 
Come fall: Glee, One Tree Hill, Vampire Diaries, and Supernatural.
The fall list used to be a lot longer, but I stopped following Gossip Girl and 90210, and all the other shows that I'd like to watch interfere with the times of the other shows! haha. Maybe the new shows that come out will be worth watching...


----------



## bea_16 (Jul 9, 2010)

I love this show! I know it won't be getting any emmy's but it's very entertaining. My favorite character is spencer. I recently read the books. They're very quick reads and are good if you need to kill some time but tbh I would not buy them. Does anyone else think it's weird that the girl who plays Maya is like 30 something? Bianca Lawson is her name.That's the only thing that really bothers me tbh,but it still is a good summer show.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bea_16* 

 
_I love this show! I know it won't be getting any emmy's but it's very entertaining. My favorite character is spencer. I recently read the books. They're very quick reads and are good if you need to kill some time but tbh I would not buy them. *Does anyone else think it's weird that the girl who plays Maya is like 30 something? Bianca Lawson is her name.That's the only thing that really bothers me tbh,but it still is a good summer show*._

 
That happens a lot too though. We don't think of them as actors (most of us) as we see a character rather than the real person. If you look at a lot of other movies and tv shows its the same thing.

Stockard Channing (Rizzo from the movie Grease) was 34 playing a teenager.

Devon Sawa in the movie Little Giants was 16/17 playing a 12 year old (which isn't a huge difference age-wise, but if you think about it, you still very much look like a little kid at 12 versus 16). Same with Casper and Now & Then.

They cast characters who are passable as that age - play the part well. I thought it was weird too - hearing people being super old playing teen roles lol! But when I sat back and disconnected myself from that, I was like, "Yeah....she/he does a good job - its believable".


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2010)

i know when i saw Bianca Lawson in it i was shocked! mainly because she hasn't aged at all! she used to be in saved by the bell and played a slayer in buffy - and that was all like 10 years ago! so i'd say if she looks like a teen still, why the heck not?!


----------



## m_3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I usually don't get into shows like this, but I really like it. It's really entertaining and I come back every week coming wanting more.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2010)

ok i am so sad that i am currently reading the first book


----------



## m_3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ok i am so sad that i am currently reading the first book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't get into the book. I've seen them at my local library and...I just can't do it.That's where I draw the line.lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m_3* 

 
_I can't get into the book. I've seen them at my local library and...I just can't do it.That's where I draw the line.lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i have them on my ereader so i don't have to face anybody to get them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been considering reading the books - just for something that's an easy and fun read over summer. Anyone recommend them?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coppertone* 

 
_I've been considering reading the books - just for something that's an easy and fun read over summer. Anyone recommend them?_

 
yup! i am on the 4th book now and they are very quick and easy to read very different from the tv show though


----------



## coppertone (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yup! i am on the 4th book now and they are very quick and easy to read very different from the tv show though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I'm going to try and pick them up at the airport on my way through!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 4, 2010)

how many books are in the series? lucy hale who plays aria said that the book tells who the killer is. is that true?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_how many books are in the series? lucy hale who plays aria said that the book tells who the killer is. is that true?_

 
erm i think there are 7 books so far. in the book series there are actually two a's though, one is resolved by the end of book 4 and i am not sure about what happens after book 4 (not read that far yet!) but i odn't think the tv show will have the same a as the books do.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2010)

did anybody watch the mid season finale last night? i thought it was pretty good. but i'm getting fed up of networks breaking series in half! apparently it won't continue until Jan 2011 which is a long time to wait!


----------



## Jishin (Aug 11, 2010)

This summer finale leaves me with alot of questions..


----------



## m_3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bad news: My cable went out so I didn't get to see the summer finale, and it won't be back on until friday, so I'm accepting spoilers. Did they find out who A is? Also can anyone just give me the jist of what happened this episode
Good news: We're upgrading and I'm finally getting HBO,so I can watch True Blood live.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m_3* 

 
_Bad news: My cable went out so I didn't get to see the summer finale, and it won't be back on until friday, so I'm accepting spoilers. Did they find out who A is? Also can anyone just give me the jist of what happened this episode
Good news: We're upgrading and I'm finally getting HBO,so I can watch True Blood live._

 
nope they dont find out who A is. Hanna knows though but just as she is about to tell the girls she gets ran over by a car!


----------



## Nicala (Aug 12, 2010)

Let me just say that the teacher in Pretty Little Liars is SEXY!

On another note, I bought the PLL book to read.


----------



## m_3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_nope they dont find out who A is. Hanna knows though but just as she is about to tell the girls she gets ran over by a car! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. I was really hoping to find out who A was. From what I've heard, If the show goes anything like the books, then we won't find out for a while.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m_3* 

 
_Bad news: My cable went out so I didn't get to see the summer finale, and it won't be back on until friday, so I'm accepting spoilers. Did they find out who A is? Also can anyone just give me the jist of what happened this episode
Good news: We're upgrading and I'm finally getting HBO,so I can watch True Blood live._

 
You can watch it online: "Keep Your Friends Close" Full Episode - Pretty Little Liars - ABC Family

(Only works for those in the US though)


----------



## m_3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_You can watch it online: "Keep Your Friends Close" Full Episode - Pretty Little Liars - ABC Family

(Only works for those in the US though)_

 
Thank you, but my speakers don't work. I'll probably just get it off iTunes.


----------



## Junkie (Aug 16, 2010)

That was the season finale?!

Oh crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I heard it got picked up again for 22 episodes, I thought it was going to go through straight...lol. If I have to wait til January, that'll suck! Its bad enough I've had to wait from May until Sept for 90210!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_That was the season finale?!

Oh crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I heard it got picked up again for 22 episodes, I thought it was going to go through straight...lol. If I have to wait til January, that'll suck! Its bad enough I've had to wait from May until Sept for 90210!_

 
yeah i know! i thought it was going to run straight through also! and i hear ya on the 90210 wait too!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 6, 2010)

i just watched this, its really good, i really like mr fitz

mm yummy!


----------



## belle89 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm so upset we have to wait for it to resume in January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE PLL.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 6, 2010)

i know! it sucks, i feel like i spend so long waiting for programmes, the series are getting shorter and shorter and the waiting is getting longer and longer


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i know! it sucks, i feel like i spend so long waiting for programmes, the series are getting shorter and shorter and the waiting is getting longer and longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
so very true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have been looking at pictures from the set one the pll facebook page though to keep me interested. and if you guys haven't read the books yet you should! they're great!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 9, 2010)

where did u buy the books lou? i looked in waterstones today and they didnt have them


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_where did u buy the books lou? i looked in waterstones today and they didnt have them_

 
i have a sony reader (shocker!) so i downloaded the books in ebook format. however i'm sure you can get them from amazon or play.com. did you look in the young adult section? because that is what they are classed as? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hope you find them sweetie!


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

Cant wait for Pretty Little Liars to come back on!!!!


----------



## CrystalLocKET (Apr 27, 2012)

can't wait for season 2!


----------



## OhSoJaded (Jul 25, 2012)

Ahh, where are my fellow PLL fans?! I need to discuss last night's episode!!


----------

